# Fixing Tear in Saddle Seat



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I just bought a collegiate close contact saddle, and got a really good deal on it because of a tear in the seat. Well, it'll be a really good deal on it if I can repair it or the tear doesn't spread! My barn owner said to put some super glue on it, but I'm looking for other options 

I've heard that the options for repairing such tears include taking it to a leather worker and patching or stitching the tear, or replacing the seat. I would imagine that replacing the seat is more than would be worth spending, but what about stitching or patching? How much do those services usually run, and how effective are they at preventing the tear from spreading? 

Here are some pictures- what do you think?














This saddle is super comfy, so I'm hoping that something can be done!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Subbing to see what might be done about it. 
I would think you would need to do something before using it though as it looks like it would get worse quickly under use.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

anndankev said:


> Subbing to see what might be done about it.
> I would think you would need to do something before using it though as it looks like it would get worse quickly under use.


Yeah, I hopped on it for a little bit to see how it felt, but I'm definitely going to find some sort of solution before I put it into work! Impatience sucks though!


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

That's worn through. And the other side's on the way, by the looks of things. Don't ride on it in denims as the inside leg seam often makes things worse.
.
The way I usually repair these is to pop-stitch into the seat through the seam below the welt, which helps hide the stitches there though they'll be visible on top. A patch is difficult to fix and would likely rub the rider's thigh.

Replacing the whole seat is usually uneconomic


----------

